# Everyday Riding Clothes



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I wear jeans,a t-shirt, and boots.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, it's my only riding outfit at the moment.

Jods, mucker boots and half chaps, one of the riding school's skull caps and a t-shirt; jumper/fleece too if it's warm.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Depends, sometimes I just wear jeans and other times I wear riding tights, it really depends on what I decide to throw on. As for shirt, I wear whatever I threw on that day.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeans, shirt, helmet, and boots. Pretty much my typical day-to-day outfit... except for the boots and helmet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Breeches, tall boots or paddocks and chaps, helmet, and whatever shirt I find. If I'm working a young horse, I wear a vest too. Pretty normal.


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

usually jeans several t shirts / jackets boots and half chaps and a helmet


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

boots and half chaps/paddock boots. In the summer I usually wear a tshirt, a tank top, or one of my many ariat coolmax type riding shirts. One of my friends is a manager at a tack shop and gave me a ton of them for free!. The only thing about wearing them every day is that they're all cut exactly the same and it makes my tan lines just that much more severe. In the winter I usually wear a hoodie or a long sleeve tee and a coat.


----------



## jerseypacer (Aug 7, 2008)

breeches or tights, half chaps w/ paddock boots, t-shirt or tank in summer, fleece and vest in winter, helmet always


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

My regular barn attire consists of breeches, an old t-shirt and my clompy paddock boots. If it's particularly sunny, I'll wear a tanktop. I also keep a sweater, windbreaker, and pair of rubber boots at the barn if the weather changes. Then when I ride I just put on my half chaps, helmet, and gloves.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I wear jeans or breeches (mostly my jeans though) & a comfy shirt to ride.  A t-shirt most of the time or a tank top.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

I always ride in jeans unless i am at a show, then full chaps or half chaps, if its cold my carhart jacket w/a tee shirt or sweat shirt, boots with my spurs then if its warm just a t-**** i have a really bad farmers tan  lol,


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

Jeans, t-shirt, boots (or sneakers...) and a helmet


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SkylarkandWinnie said:


> Jeans, t-shirt, boots (or sneakers...) and a helmet


What she said...


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

At the school I ride at - I wear my joddies, half chaps, a skull cap, synthetic gloves and a t-shirt/jumper to suit the weather. (In summer, sunscreen and fly repellent cream is a MUST)


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm i wear jeans, normally my lovely skinny jeans (they fit under my chaps a lot better), boots, half chaps, in the summer a tank top/t-shirt, winter a long sleeved shirt/hoodie.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

haha umm my wranglers and depending on the temp a baggy tshirt or a tank top and my fatbaby boots


----------



## Brookie (Sep 22, 2008)

Riding breeches (Kerrits full-seat right now, loving them!), nike sports tank top, paddock boots and half chaps. And my helmet  If it's not blistering hot I'll wear a tee shirt, and in the winter I'll wear a coat or hoodie, depending on the temperature.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I wear shorts with chaps if warm out but otherwise I wear jeans with half chaps and an old t-shirt. I save my tan jods for show. :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeans, t-shirt and a hoody if its cold. Half chaps and paddock boots with spurs.


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

jeans, tshirt, boots and helmet. when i go out i try to look a little more proffesional haha, so i wear jods, boots, chaplets, tshirt and vest


----------



## WishUponAStar (Aug 7, 2008)

Jeans, T-shirt, ariat fatbaby's or ariat terrian boots... and a helmet.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol in the summer i wear jeans, a tank top and sports bra, and boots, and in the winter i wear jeans boots, whatever shirt i had on that day and a black hoodie, or dark colored hoodie lol


----------



## RebelRising (Sep 26, 2008)

Depends on what I'm doing if I'm just going out for a ride for the heck of it I usually were jeans and a t-shirt helmat and vest if I'm going far. If I'm working on something I'll were my breaches tall boots and depending on the temp.I might were my sports shirt or a sweater and in the dead of winter I'll ocassionaly were my coveralls. Quite a funny site haha.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 28, 2008)

For riding I wear a pair of breeches, my middle school gym shirt, gloves, a helmet, and if we are jumping I wear a vest as well. I used to always wear jeans for lessons, but then my instructor insisted that we all wear breeches. Oh yeah, and I also wear my riding boots, can't forget those.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

jeans, whatever shirt im wearing that day and my paddock boots.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I wear my jodhpurs, any old top I can find that I don't mind getting really dirty, my helmet and riding boots. I find joddies more comfortable than jeans - i get so badly rubbed from jeans!!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Whatever I have on. If I'm riding _for_ someone, I'll put jeans ans boots and all that on (and yes, I actually own the whole getup, english even, but it's kicking and screaming to get it on me), but usually it's bareback, barefoot, shorts and whatever kind of shirt I'm wearing. Go on, tell me how improper and dangerous that is.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am so much a jeans and t-shirt kinda gal. Of course once the snow flies I'll be dressing warmer. I also include a helmet/baseball hat, gloves and my Justins.


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

nakedness


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

whatever is ridable


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

jeans and a shirt..usually a nice button up.westerney kinda shirt...my usual everyday clothes..


and then theres of course my boots spurs and either a helmet or my justin boots or mossy oaks hat


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

For me..
Jeans [usually] or breeches [sometimes], boots and halfchaps, a tee-shirt or hoodie depending on the weather, helmet, and riding gloves.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeans, shirt, ball cap and my Ariat boots!


----------

